# Last Round in CM9 goes "click"



## lobonca (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a new CM9 that I have about 400 rounds through. This week the last round feeds fine but it just goes "click." I have to eject it and put a new full mag in.
Happens every time.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a solution?


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

lobonca said:


> I have a new CM9 that I have about 400 rounds through. This week the last round feeds fine but it just goes "click." I have to eject it and put a new full mag in.
> Happens every time.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a solution?


Iobonca:

I owned a CM9 for 4 months. Sent it back to Kahr and purchased a Beretta Nano. Same price better built gun.

Without looking at your gun I would start with the follower. My gues the plastic follower is getting hung up in the magazine.

I would suggest you go to kahrtalk.com and join. You will have an answer in 30 minutes.

Good Luck,

Russ


----------

